# Poor Arson



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Poor Baby had his ears cropped yesterday...hasn't seemed to phase him much though. I am really happy with the overall crop, but they are a little longer "showier" then I initially wanted but they are starting to grow on me. (Doc said if I wanted them shorter later he would trim them down at no extra charge) Sometimes he kinda looks like a kitty, but I am sure he will grow into them nicely. Sydney's ears looked too long to me at first too, but they are perfect now.




























Sydney after her crop...


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

What a handsome guy! He looks great with his new ears.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Love the new ears they look great


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That's a nice crop. They look like they will have a very nice shape as he matures. A good crop can be a real piece of artistry. So many vets have no clue how to do them well.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i think they look really great!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

wow, great looking crop! he looks good in em'


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks good to me! Love your pup!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I like his new ears!!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

he's so cute even when he's poutin  ears look good on him tho. just love that boy


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys! The more I look at them, the more I like them...it's just getting use to him not having his cute baby floppy ears anymore. I really like the way this doc cuts the ear flush with the side of the head, the biggest issue I have with most crops is the piece a lot of doctors leave at the bottom of the ear. Ear cropping is truly an art form, and he is really good at what he does(should be he's been doing it for 20 or so years).


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Awe, no more floppies! He is cute


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Aww I remember when I got Chino's ears done. They were too long for my taste, but as he matured I couldn't complain, and I am glad that they were left a little longer. I think you'll be happy in the end, I wouldn't get them trimmed IMO they're gonna look great on him!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Im not planning on it, but I kinda thought the offer from the vet was nice and reassuring. That he wasn't just amputating ears, it's something he's pretty passionate about, and really strives to achieve the look one is going for. He thought in his opinion this was a good look, and didn't want to cut off anymore (cause it couldn't be put back on) but he knew I liked a shorter look (that was why he extended the offer to correct them later if I wasn't happy in the end) I have really grown fond of the length, style, and cut of the ears, I think they fit him well and will really look nice when he is grown.

I am even thrilled about the way they are standing I hope they stay this way and don't need to be posted!! I hate the taping process, I only had to tape Sydney's one to get that one to stand properly


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

You think his were bad, Ryker looked like he had a damn DANE crop. Haha. I do like Arson's new ears - even if I am partial to naturals.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think he will grow into them fine. They look good.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i think i also would have opted for battle crop only to have grown into this look in the end, sometimes things turn out better than expected when you dont get what you want... you have gorgeous dogs


----------



## KB24MVP (Mar 2, 2009)

poor dog, thats horrible.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

KB24MVP said:


> poor dog, thats horrible.


Why is it horrid? Honestly, they don't usually notice anything has even happened at that age - and I am NOT a crop person. One cropped dog is it for me.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

KB24MVP said:


> poor dog, thats horrible.


I've seen some horrid crops, and this is a very good one. I choose not to crop my own dogs, at least to date. But suggesting that it is horrible to do so is more than a little bit lame. There are lots of crappy things that dogs have to go through: starvation, parasites, intentional cruelty, embedded collars, lack of mental stimulation, lack of exercise, struck by cars, used as breeding machines, apathetic homes, etc. If the worst thing you can say about this pup is that his ears are cropped, then you've basically just pointed out that the home that has him is pretty much of a good one.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

shadowwolf said:


> Why is it horrid? Honestly, they don't usually notice anything has even happened at that age - and I am NOT a crop person. One cropped dog is it for me.


yeah seriously... ear cropping hasn't phased this dog one bit! LOL! He is still a little ball of fire!


----------



## P_RsMaxx (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmm not sure why the horrible comment was made. I think they look good and will look better as he grows in to them.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I think that it looks absolutely great.
I have to be honest though I wouldn't let Trev crop Tiva's ears.
But it wasn't because I though it was inhumane or anything.
My family and lots of people already don't like our dogs because they look scary.
and I didn't want it to freak more people out.
I think now I regret it.
But they do look great.
I think he'll grow right into them and that they're the perfect length


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

KB24MVP said:


> poor dog, thats horrible.


I have warned you before and this will be the last time. If you do not care for ear cropping stay out of these threads.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

KB24MVP said:


> poor dog, thats horrible.


Say What^^^^^









Sydney your pup reminds me of Red with is messed up lookin ears









He grew into them pretty good I think


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sydney... he looks great!! I like the length of them, and from the looks of his pix, his head should grow into them nicely!! Are you planning on showing him? I'm all for the natural ears, but have had two with cropped ears since they were conformation dogs. The breeder did the first one before I picked him up, and the second one I had done when she was old enough, took her to a great vet about an hour away from where I lived at the time, and never had to tape her ears!! And the cool thing was I only paid $75.00 for the crop on her!! I was referred to that vet by a friend in the breed in my area! Anyways, it doesn't really matter what we all think here, but of course, we all like it. It just matters what you think since you gotta look at him for the rest of his life!! But, props to you and your vet because they look totally awesome!! Thanks for sharing the pix!! He's a stunner!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

Mcleod15 said:


> Say What^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i like that dog his face reminds me of my big guy rico.

he looks good syd


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

your pup is gorgeous and his crop looks great.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

McLeod he does look very much like Arson when he was a pup! Very handsome man!



ThaLadyPit said:


> Sydney... he looks great!! I like the length of them, and from the looks of his pix, his head should grow into them nicely!! Are you planning on showing him? I'm all for the natural ears, but have had two with cropped ears since they were conformation dogs. The breeder did the first one before I picked him up, and the second one I had done when she was old enough, took her to a great vet about an hour away from where I lived at the time, and never had to tape her ears!! And the cool thing was I only paid $75.00 for the crop on her!! I was referred to that vet by a friend in the breed in my area! Anyways, it doesn't really matter what we all think here, but of course, we all like it. It just matters what you think since you gotta look at him for the rest of his life!! But, props to you and your vet because they look totally awesome!! Thanks for sharing the pix!! He's a stunner!


Thank you! We are planning to show him, but I think he would have done fine cropped or not. He had nicely set natural ears, I just prefer the cropped look on adults.


----------

